# coding bee stings



## casandrabasgall@yahoo.com (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a patient that came into the office with a bee sting without allergic or anaphylactic shock.  Denies everything.  What are the ICD-10 diagnosis code(s) that I'd place on the claim? I've looked all over without any luck, only finding help for WITH allergic or anaphylactic shock.


----------



## sujaya101 (Jul 21, 2016)

First code would be the actual symptom like rash, itch etc. Second code would be insect bite code from W series.look under bite. Insect.


----------



## tag60 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm seeing two possibilities. I'm not sure why the first one won't work. Even if no symptoms at time of visit, surely something brought the patient in, some kind of reaction even if just pain of sting?

T63.44x, toxic effect of venom of bees

If above doesn't work for your encounter, try an injury code. Look in the index under Bite, by site, superficial, insect for an S code.


----------



## danskangel313 (Jul 26, 2016)

There's W57.XXXA Bitten or stung by nonvenomous insect and other nonvenomous arthropod for a secondary code. Maybe try a primary DX of injury to skin??


----------



## elairya (Jun 12, 2017)

*Bee stings are venomous*



casandrabasgall@yahoo.com said:


> I have a patient that came into the office with a bee sting without allergic or anaphylactic shock.  Denies everything.  What are the ICD-10 diagnosis code(s) that I'd place on the claim? I've looked all over without any luck, only finding help for WITH allergic or anaphylactic shock.



Hi, as a bee sting is venomous, the correct coding direction is to use the table of drugs and chemicals.

"Bee, wasp, and yellow jacket stings contain a substance called venom. " https://medlineplus.gov/ency/article/002847.htm

So even with a slight rash or errythemia, it would still be appropriate to code T63.441A.

Good luck


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 12, 2017)

if there were no outward signs and symptoms and no reaction I would use the z04.3 followed by the code for the bee sting.  I do not think the code for the toxicity applies with no documentation to support it.


----------

